# Do you know where Jazz is??



## ascarii91 (21 September 2015)

Does anyone recognise this little mare?? A skewbald cob standing about 14'2/14'3 originally from Sussex. 
This is Jazz. She belonged to a friend who had to make the heartbreaking decision to sell her back in around April 2009. She would be about 15/16 years old now and stands around 14'2/14'3. I know this is an extremely long shot but she has been searching for years and it would be amazing to help her track her down! She was sold in the Sussex area but soon sold on even though they said they wouldn't :-( a real honest little mare with her quirks but ment the world to Tania! Thank you for any info you may have. 
Katy
I will attach picture thanks.


----------



## Clare85 (23 October 2015)

Hi. There is a riding school near me that has a skewbald cob called Jazz. If you post a picture I can tell you whether it's the same horse


----------



## Shay (25 October 2015)

How coloured?  Could you post a picture?


----------

